# Where can I download Drivers for Kingston 1GB Data traveller for Win 98 SE?



## ajayritik (Dec 15, 2007)

My friend has Win 98 SE on his PC. He can't install Windows XP on his PC because of some problems. Is it possible to get Win 98 drivers for Kingston 1 GB Flash drive? If so from where? I tried to google but couldnt find much.

Please help!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 15, 2007)

Uhh, when you are looking for drivers, you should look at official things first.

So let's head to Kingston's site and investigate. We get an FAQ that goes so:


			
				Kingston said:
			
		

> Issue: *Does Kingston offer Windows 98 Second Edition (SE) drivers for my DataTraveler?*
> 
> Resolution: Unfortunately Kingston does not offer Windows 98SE drivers for this drive. However, some end users have reported successful installation with a generic Windows 98SE - USB Mass Storage device driver. This driver can be downloaded free of charge from a third party vendor at, *www.technical-assistance.co.uk/kb/usbmsd98.php.



So head there and try your luck.

But also look at this generic link: *www.kingston.com/support/USBFLASHDRIVES/default.asp

I took that information off the first drive there, which apparently has no 98/SE drivers. A few of the others do, but since am not sure which is your exact drive, its upto you.


----------

